
Hospitals Sued to Keep Prices Secret. They Lost - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/upshot/hospitals-lost-price-transparency-lawsuit.html
======
muzika
Finally, this is the first step in fixing the US medical system, which seems
to be designed to bring the most profits to the hospitals and insurance
companies, at the expense of everyone else.

Sure, there will be hurdles along the way, but this is a good direction
overall.

------
ncmncm
Hospitals routinely pretend that a procedure is 10x more than e.g. they accept
from (certain) insurance companies for the same work. Then, when they don't
get it, they report the difference as a loss against profits.

~~~
naveen99
accrual accounting

